# How to convert the job seeker visa after getting the job offer?



## arun_kumar56016

I have Germany job seeker visa. I have cleared 2 rounds of telephonic interview& for the final round I have been asked to visit their office in Frankfurt. Can someone kafly let me know what needs to be done after getting the offer letter?


----------



## simha.k

If they have asked you to appear personally at their Frankfurt office, make sure if they are likely to bear all the travel related expenses including return flight tickets, food, accommodation etc for the period of stay in Germany. Upon getting the offer letter, you should file for the residence permit visa at the local municipal office. You will be given a card with validity of around 2 years.


----------



## miaux

Once you have the contract in your hands, take it to the Auslanbehore ( Immigration office) not Rathaus or Amt... then they will convert from whatever visa you entered to a work visa tied to the company on your contract.


----------



## arun_kumar56016

simha.k said:


> If they have asked you to appear personally at their Frankfurt office, make sure if they are likely to bear all the travel related expenses including return flight tickets, food, accommodation etc for the period of stay in Germany. Upon getting the offer letter, you should file for the residence permit visa at the local municipal office. You will be given a card with validity of around 2 years.


I have applied for a Job in IT dept. To be more specific, I have applied for IT Service/Project Manager roles which are related to ITIL.


----------

